# bigdeal.com



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi....
I had a few too many glasses of wine tonight so I am sorry if this doesn't make sense. I have had a migraine for days and I have been stuck doing a lot of nothing....anyway, I found a web site where you can bid on Kindles for really cheap. Actually, my neighbor found it, and told me about it. BigDeal.com has Kindle 2's and DX's  up for auction. Too drunk to give details....but check it out.  Going to bed now...love you all!
Mary Ann


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL
Yum. What type of wine? I'm currently a big fan of the 337 Cab.
I hope you're migraine finally went away! I've had a migraine once and it only lasted a day, but it was absolutely horrible. I never understood why people with migraines couldn't do anything until I had one. *shudder* I hope the wine helped!
And thanks for the info about the site!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

LOL awesome


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure that site is as great a deal as it seems.  You have to register.  And you have to buy bids.  Then you use them up.  I guess if you're smart about it you can get good stuff cheap.  I don't know what bids cost because I didn't want to register.  You could end up spending bids and find that you still didn't get the item.  Or you could spend so many bids that you actually paid more than the item is worth.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, there is a lot to it, but if you are careful and pay attention, you can grab some great deals!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I learned my lesson about drinking and posting the night I did just that and offered an inappropriate addition to the Infinity Game.    Thankfully, Betsy saved me.  Never again will I drink and play.  

Sorry to hear about your migraine and I hope you're feeling better.  I'll check out bigdeals.com.

~Donna~


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Before signing up on Bigdeals.com, please, read some reviews about how the website works.  There are a lot of negative ratings and there seem to be alot of people believing that it is a SCAM!  Remember, if it sounds to good to be true.....


----------



## gcj (Feb 11, 2010)

YOU CAN ADD ME TO THE LIST OF IDIOTS THAT SUPPORTED THAT SITE. I DECIDED TO PLAY BECAUSE I WAS GOING TO BUY A KINDLE ANYWAY AND THEIR BUY IT NOW PRICE WAS THE SAME AS AMAZON, SO WHAT CAN YOU LOSE, RIGHT. PLUS YOU CAN BUY GIFT AMAZON GIFT CARDS WITH YOUR LOYALTY BUCKS. SO WHEN THE KINDLE COMES UP I WAIT UNTIL THE AUCTION SLOWS DOWN AND THEN START BIDDING, I WAS PREPARED TO SPEND ALL THE BIDS THAT I HAD AND WHATEVER MONEY I NEEDED TO UP THE BUY IT NOW PRICE TO GET THE KINDLE. MY THINKING WAS THAT I WOULD BE SPENDING THAT MUCH ANYWAY AND THIS WAY I COULD ALSO BUY DISCOUNTED AMAZON CARDS. SOUNDS PRETTY GOOD. WELL AFTER SPENDING SOME OF MY BIDS, I HIT THE BUTTON TO BID AGAIN AND IT SAYS MY BID WAS REJECTED, AUCTION ENDED. I COULDN’T BELIEVE IT, BUT THOUGHT OK, I JUST DIDN’T PAY ATTENTION AND MESSED UP OR SOMETHING. SO I WAITED FOR ANOTHER AUCTION, THEY HAD CHANGED IT TO A PENNY ACTION WHICH IS ANOTHER TOTAL RIP OFF, AND A HUGH MONEY MAKERS FOR THEM, BUT I STILL HAD BIDS TO SPEND. I START WITH THAT AUCTION AND THE SAME THING HAPPENS AGAIN. WELL STILL HAVING BIDS THAT WERE ALREADY PAID FOR, I WAIT ON ANOTHER AUCTION. AS I WATCH SOME OF THE OTHER AUCTIONS I NOTICED A PATTERN HAPPENING WITH BIDDERS, NOT CERTAIN NAMES OF BIDDERS, BUT PATTERNS OF BIDS AND BIDDERS THAT KEEP THE AUCTION GOING. BIDDING ALL HOT AND HEAVY AND THEN ANOTHER BIDDER FROM NOWHERE POPS UP AND THE AUCTION APPEARS TO BE HANDED OFF TO THAT BIDDER. YOU JUST HAVE TO WATCH TO SEE WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT ITS HARD TO EXPLAIN. ANYWAY I STILL HAVE BIDS SO I START AGAIN THIS TIME DETERMINED TO WIN THIS ONE OR AT LEAST SPEND ALL MY BIDS AND THEN PAY THE DIFFERENCE FOR THE BUY IT NOW PRICE. I BID SOMEWHERE AROUND 50 BIDS AND THE PATTERN IS ALREADY GOING, BUT I AM STILL DETERMINED TO SPEND MY BIDS AND BE DONE WITH THIS SITE. THE SAME THING HAPPEN AGAIN!! NOT ONLY HAVE I NOT BEEN ABLE TO SPEND MY BIDS AND WIN THIS KINDLE, BUT NOW THE % OF LOYALTY BUCKS I CAN USE ON THE AMAZON CARD HAS GONE DOWN. SO IT COST ME MORE OUT OF POCKET TO GET THE AMAZON CARDS. SCAM ALL THE WAY AROUND!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome to KindleBoards, gcj. . . .sorry you had that bad experience. . . .hopefully the rest of us can learn from you.

Just a note. . . in the future, please do not post in all Caps. . . .it's considered shouting and is very difficult to read. .. . . .


----------

